#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  computer network notes

## hiteshkumar12345

Unit - IBasic Concepts: Components of data communication, distributed processing, Lineconfiguration, topology, transmission mode, and categories of networks. OSI and TCP/IPModels: Layers and their functions, comparison of models. Digital Transmission: Interfaces andModems: DTE-DCE Interface, modems, cable modems. Transmission Media: Guided andunguided, Attenuation, distortion, noise, throughput, propagation speed and time, wavelength,Shannon Capacity.

 Unit  IITelephony: Multiplexing, error detection and correction: Many to one, one to many, WDM,TDM, FDM, circuit switching, packet switching and message switching. Data Link controlprotocols: Line discipline, flow control, error control, synchronous and asynchronous protocolsoverview.ISDN: Services, historical outline, subscribers access, ISDN, Layers, and broadband ISDN. 

Unit-IIIDevices: Repeaters, bridges, gateways, routers, The Network Layer, Design Issues, NetworkLayer Addressing and Routing concepts (Forwarding Function, Filtering Function);RoutingMethods (Static and dynamic routing, Distributed routing, Hierarchical Routing);DistanceVector Protocol, Link State protocol. 

Unit  IVTransport and upper layers in OSI Model: Transport layer functions, connection management,Functions of session layers, Presentation layer, and Application layer.





  Similar Threads: Neural network parameter free pdf lecture notes downloads, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf notes Applications of neural network free pdf lecture notes downloads, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf notes Neural network systems techniques in arc modeling and control free pdf lecture notes, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf notes Artificial intelligence/neural network free pdf notes downloads, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf notes computer network notes

----------

